# Redimensionner  le bureau en HDMI sur un écran tv HD



## lo.mc (5 Août 2008)

Bonsoir 

Je souhaite utiliser mon ecran lcd HD ready (720) mais j'ai le même problème de surdimensionnement que j'avais auparavant sous Windows (résolu...)

Le bureau est surdimensionné par rapport à l'affichage réèl, cad que je n'ai plus de barre de menu et que tout le contour de l'affichage est rogné d'un bon centimètre...

Sous XP, le panneau nVidia permettais de redimensionner dynamiquement la taille du bureau.

Je n'arrive pas a mettre la main sur la meme fonction sous mac os x...

Merci de me faire part de vos idées...


----------



## Arlequin (5 Août 2008)

bonjour, 

as tu essayé les différents mode de zoom de ton écran LCD ? 

parce que j'ai le même "problème "que toi lorsque je mets le tv en "scan automatique"... par contre en "16/9" pas de soucis

à voir....


----------

